# Concorrência pública



## Porteño

Good morning!

Could this word mean 'Public Offer', 'Public Tender' or 'Bid Notice' or something like that? I am trying to translate a contract with a State company in São Paulo for works on the Metrô into English and at the beginning it refers to Concorrência No. XXX, which I take to mean as being some kind of Bid Request to prospective contractors to supply equipment. Unfortunately the only reference in the WR is in French!


----------



## Vanda

Porteño, a concorrência é uma modalidade de licitação (public tender) na nossa lei. O Estado precisa fazer licitação para contratar serviços com terceiros. A lei prevê estes tipos de modalidades licitatórias: concorrência, tomada de preços, convite, leilão e concurso.


> para contratos de grande vulto, que se realiza, com ampla publicidade, para assegurar a participação de quaisquer interessados que preencham os requisitos previstos no edital convocatório.



detalhes aqui


----------



## Porteño

Vanda said:


> Porteño, a concorrência é uma modalidade de licitação (public tender) na nossa lei. O Estado precisa fazer licitação para contratar serviços com terceiros. A lei prevê estes tipos de modalidades licitatórias: concorrência, tomada de preços, convite, leilão e concurso.
> 
> 
> detalhes aqui


 
Muito obrigado pela confirmação.


----------



## Vanda

Mas , por favor, confirme para gente como fica em inglês.


----------



## Porteño

Vanda said:


> Mas , por favor, confirme para gente como fica em inglês.


 
Desta parte não tenho dúvida!


----------



## Vanda

Mas eu tenho! Estava pedindo que, por favor, confirmasse para nós - pra mim pelo menos - qual é o termo apropriado em inglês!


----------



## Porteño

Vanda said:


> Mas eu tenho! Estava pedindo que, por favor, confirmasse para nós - pra mim pelo menos - qual é o termo apropriado em inglês!


 
Está bem, me desculpa. Public Tender é uma expressão bastante usada, pelo menos na inglaterra, para este tipo de negôcio.


----------



## Vanda

Obrigada. Sempre fico em dúvida com respeito a estes termos sobre licitação.


----------



## alini

Olá! 

E quando o termo "Concorrência" aparece no contexto da iniciativa privada? Estou traduzindo uma apresentação de uma agência de publicidade que está participando de uma _concorrência_ para conseguir a conta. O contexto é só esse:

*Job: Concorrência.*

Não estou encontrando uma boa solução :S

desde já agradeço qualquer ajuda!


----------



## Porteño

Para mim, todavia seria um "Public Tender" ja que "Public" no se refiere ao estado, se não aberto ao público.


----------



## alini

Obrigada por esclarecer, Porteño! 

Fiz algumas outras pesquisas com isso em mente e vi que public (ou open) tender são mesmo usadas no contexto. 

um abraço


----------



## Porteño

alini said:


> Obrigada por esclarecer, Porteño!
> 
> Fiz algumas outras pesquisas com isso em mente e vi que public (ou open) tender são mesmo usadas no contexto.
> 
> um abraço



Me habia esquecido de 'open'. Sirve igual.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Tenho entendido que, no Brasil, existem duas formas: uma quando se trata do governo e outra quando se trata da iniciativa privada.

No caso do governo, chama-se *licitação*, regulamentada pela Lei 8666 e pode ser ser feita em três modalidades, dependendo do valor: Carta Convite, Tomada de Preço ou Concurso. Estão previstos na Lei casos em que há possibilidade de dispensa de licitação. Assim, quando se trata de governo, tenho vertido para o inglês usando a expressão "Public Tender"

No caso da iniciativa privada, chama-se *concorrência*. Não há uma lei específica (já que se trata do setor privado) e venho utilizando o termo em inglês "bid".

Mas, é apenas a minha opinião e espero que ajude.


----------



## Porteño

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Tenho entendido que, no Brasil, existem duas formas: uma quando se trata do governo e outra quando se trata da iniciativa privada.
> 
> No caso do governo, chama-se *licitação*, regulamentada pela Lei 8666 e pode ser ser feita em três modalidades, dependendo do valor: Carta Convite, Tomada de Preço ou Concurso. Estão previstos na Lei casos em que há possibilidade de dispensa de licitação. Assim, quando se trata de governo, tenho vertido para o inglês usando a expressão "Public Tender"
> 
> No caso da iniciativa privada, chama-se *concorrência*. Não há uma lei específica (já que se trata do setor privado) e venho utilizando o termo em inglês "bid".
> 
> Mas, é apenas a minha opinião e espero que ajude.



I'm afraid my Portuguese is too rusty to explain this. However, in English there is a difference between Tender and Bid insofar as the first refers to the presentation of a project requesting offers to undertake it and the second refers to the offers that are known as Bids. There appears to be some confusion among translators in general as I have seen these terms used as if they were synonymous. In my opinion both licitação and concorrência both mean Tender whereas 'oferta´means Bid. I hope that helps.


----------



## alini

That really helps, Porteño. Thanks


----------



## Porteño

alini said:


> That really helps, Porteño. Thanks



Happy to have been of some use.


----------



## Carfer

Porteño said:


> I'm afraid my Portuguese is too rusty to explain this. However, in English there is a difference between Tender and Bid insofar as the first refers to the presentation of a project requesting offers to undertake it and the second refers to the offers that are known as Bids. There appears to be some confusion among translators in general as I have seen these terms used as if they were synonymous. In my opinion both licitação and concorrência both mean Tender whereas 'oferta´means Bid. I hope that helps.


 
You are right, of course. In my view, _'lanço'_ is a better translation for _'bid_' if we are talking about an auction. '_Proposta_' is our legal term for an offer made in a public tender (just one offer, usually a sealed bid). '_Oferta_' may apply to both cases.


----------



## Porteño

Carfer said:


> You are right, of course. In my view, _'lanço'_ is a better translation for _'bid_' if we are talking about an auction. '_Proposta_' is our legal term for an offer made in a public tender (just one offer, usually a sealed bid). '_Oferta_' may apply to both cases.



I have never seen _lanço_. I assume that's a PTPT word rather than PTBR. _Proposta _I have come across sometimes, although _oferta _seems to be the most common expression in PTBR.


----------



## Carfer

Porteño said:


> I have never seen _lanço_. I assume that's a PTPT word rather than PTBR. _Proposta _I have come across sometimes, although _oferta _seems to be the most common expression in PTBR.


 
Same as '_lance_', which we also use. I've no idea about how frequently it is used in Brazil but Aulete registers this meaning

sm.

*2.* Oferta de preço em leilão, consórcio e outros tipos de venda; LANCE


----------



## alini

Porteño said:


> I have never seen _lanço_. I assume that's a PTPT word rather than PTBR. _Proposta _I have come across sometimes, although _oferta _seems to be the most common expression in PTBR.



Porteño, 
Imagino que _lanço_ corresponde, em PT-PT, a _lance_ no Brasil. É uma palavra bastante comum nesse contexto, como _dar um lance_ em um leilão.


----------



## Porteño

alini said:


> Porteño,
> Imagino que _lanço_ corresponde, em PT-PT, a _lance_ no Brasil. É uma palavra bastante comum nesse contexto, como _dar um lance_ em um leilão.



Pois nunca hei-o visto num documento legal.


----------

